# Heat Pump Short Cycle



## Jmilgtp (1 mo ago)

Hello -
Bought a new house that has a Trane xl16i heat pump. House has propane for auxiliary heat. House is about 3000 sq ft.

when we moved in during the summer,system seemed to have trouble maintaining 74 when it was 90+ outside. Had a few local companies come check it out. One said nothing was wrong. Other said house needed larger return vents and the txv valve was bad. I had them complete work to fix both issues.

now that it is winter, system will appear to go into a short cycle. I can hear outside unit kick on and off about every 20-40 seconds. If I shut off the breaker, and wait a few minutes to turn back on, it will work as normal with compressor continuously running. A few hours/days later it goes back into short cycle. Was doing it today with heat set at 69 and outside temp at 40.

Any ideas what’s wrong?


----------

